# Noise sensitivity?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Does anyone else have noise sensitivity? Here is today's "Tip Of The Day", and it's about Noise Sensitivity:When it comes to having severe CFS, one option in dealing with noise sensitivity is "white noise" (to block out surrounding noise). I have a Walkman which will play continuously (it keeps turning the tape around). If noise is bothering me, I insert a tape which features the sound of waves. A "Do Not Disturb" or "Quiet Please" sign can let other householders know when you particularly want quiet. Some people with CFS/M.E. watch television with the sound off (sports and nature programs can be good like this). Also, try using subtitles on your TV rather than sound if available. I like falling asleep every night with my TV on but the sound off. I never thought about it before until I read that tip!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I have sound sensitivity, and a LOUD child. None of the other kids are loud, and we have his hearing checked a couple of times. Sometimes when we are in the car a DH and DS's are "discussing" things I think I'll snap!Laurie


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

<<< raising hand wildly in the air >>> Pick me! Pick Me! I have that! Gah, I thought I was, er, the only one who had that. Sometimes at a restaraunt - even a quiet one, can just get so loud. I have a hard time in Walmart with all the loud "chatter". I'll ask my husband does he notice it and he'll say, "Notice what?" Not wanting to be diagnosed as schizophrenic I say, "Nothing." But I have a sensitivity to noise. I thought it was just me! Do you have any good websites for that?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Chattersocks, That's why it took so long for me to admit I could things that weren't happening, I knew they'd lock me up. It's weird, we were talking the other day about it on a different forum. I can't hear what people say to me, but I hear things that aren't there. And the world is SO loud!Laurie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

So, are we talking about noise confusion or sensitivity to loud sounds? Is it that we are easily distracted or is it that we can't stand a lot of noise all at once because it is just plain loud!I guess I would say I seem to have gotten more easily distracted by stimuli around me since having fibro. In other words I seem to have more difficulty concentrating or focusing on one thing when other things are happening around me.I also have an aversion to loud sounds. In fact loud sounds produce a startling reaction from me, much like we see in an infant. I jump at loud sounds. I guess I've always had an aversion to loud sounds, although not so pronounced as since developing fibro. I can't stand game shows and sports particularly on television because they seem too loud to me. It is sort of like my developing sensitivity to bright light since having fibro. This seems to especially occur with sensory overload. All this suggests to me that there is something happening in the brain that is causing this effect.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Laurie - the world **is** loud! My sensitivity to sound is not constant but when it does bother me it *really does bother me.* Moulage writes: So, are we talking about noise confusion or sensitivity to loud sounds? Is it that we are easily distracted or is it that we can't stand a lot of noise all at once because it is just plain loud!:::::: Although I have a sensitivity to loud sounds (my biggest complaint) I also have a sensitivity to sound in general. Chatter that is low can become quite loud in my ears. I sometimes hear what I called a high-pitched frequency that's like a thin wire...it's hard to explain. Even the air conditioning unit (which is quiet) can make me a nervous wreck. When I get really involved in something I don't notice it so much but honestly, it sometimes drives me right to the edge of bonkersville.Moulage also writes: I guess I would say I seem to have gotten more easily distracted by stimuli around me since having fibro. In other words I seem to have more difficulty concentrating or focusing on one thing when other things are happening around me.::::: Ditto. I see a doctor today who will begin ruling out things that will lead me to a FM diagnosis. I am the same way. I am tired of having "brain fog" and pain and grogginess and IBS.....I'm tired of it all. I know there is probably not a medication that can help with the FM but I am hoping he'll give me a list of vitamins or soemthing that will help.Moulage writes: I also have an aversion to loud sounds. In fact loud sounds produce a startling reaction from me, much like we see in an infant. I jump at loud sounds. I guess I've always had an aversion to loud sounds, although not so pronounced as since developing fibro. I can't stand game shows and sports particularly on television because they seem too loud to me. It is sort of like my developing sensitivity to bright light since having fibro. This seems to especially occur with sensory overload. ::::::: Sensory overload!!!!!!!!!!! Now I have a name for it. Bwahahahahha! It's not funny but you have hit the nail right on the head. I am exactly the same as you mentioned in the paragraph above!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hmmm, I seem to be more sensitive to noise when I'm particularly tired (or I should say when I'm more tired than usual)- then little noises like my boyfriend spraying on his deodroant in the morning become completely unbearable and I stick my head under the covers wishing him to leave the room quickly







The other trouble I have with noise is inability to understand people talking unless its one-on-one, if its in a room with any other noise - they might as well be talking to me in Martian







since I work in a busy village pub that is an awfu lots of times that people are looking at me, mouths are moving and noise of some sort is coming out - but what it is I couldn't tell ya


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Try riding around in a fire truck at three in the morning with air horns, two sirens, and a Federal Q.....add in the flashing lights and it can cause a severe headache


----------



## Birgitta (May 30, 2003)

Am I glad to found this site.I also have this sensitivity of noice! I wasnï¿½t like this before the FMS and ME. I always have a noice in my ears and it get stronger when Iï¿½m tired. I have also noticed that I canï¿½t be in large groups of people. Sometimes I just get crazy when itï¿½s blowing outside my windows. When itï¿½s too much sounds I just have to go and hide. I take one of my cats and it can get me peace in my head, do I write so you can understand me what I mean??







Have anyone noticed if you got bad eyes? That you see strange?Regards from Birgitta in Sweden


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Add me to list!







Just last night, I was wearing earplugs because I couldn't stand the volume of the T.V. My husband was watching a local channel with clippings of a local band playing, and by the four song I wanted to run out the door!







I have firearm earplugs, so I silently plugged them in...hubby never knew it!







We have had an altercation in the past about the volume, so I know better to say anything. He works in construction, and has damaged nerves in his ear, so I try to be understanding.My hubby loves the sound of a clock ticking at night. Do you know how long that took me to get use to







There is still some nights I'd like to throw it out the back door.Another thing that really bothers me is a dripping faucet.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I too had noise sensitivity. My husband coughing just a little bit would sound very loud. I could hear him swallowing his spit which also became very irritating. When my B12 became zero they gave me both B12 injections and antipsychotics. One of those took care of the problem. I better look into whether I have fibromyalgia.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Yup.... noise... it really gets to me... especially early in the morning or late in the evening. I like the quiet and repose rather than the blaring television set. I make my husband wear a headset.... he thinks that's better than if I were to beat him up......







Since December, I've had to endure all sorts of intrusive noise from construction at work. There have been days when I literally had to leave because I couldn't stand it anymore.E*


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Yes, noise really gets to me -- loud, sudden noises, and just general chatter and noise in restaurants and stores. It has really begun to bother me more and more in restaurants. We kept our grandkids all day yesterday (ages 6 years and 19 months) and they had the TV on with all those kiddie shows. I sure was glad to get in the car to come home. I told my hubby to turn off the radio and we spent 2 solid hours in complete silence as we drove home. I hate to hear the TV when I am trying to go to sleep at night. It seems SO loud! I know I am much more sensitive to noise, light, touch, smell, etc with Fibromyalgia. My hubby kiddingly calls me the Princess. I tell him the Princess' little ears are hurting with all that noise or my little Princess eyes don't like all the lights. We joke about it, but I am dead serious!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Speaking of noise... however uncouthe this may have been... I found myself shouting out my bedroom window at the neighbor's kids at midnight lastnight, ordering them to shut up! Had their parents not taken my verbalizations seriously, the local police would have shortly been knocking on their door.Evie


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, Evie, I dont blame you at all! No one needs to be making a lot of noise at midnight. You had every right to be shouting at them. We have to get our rest and our sleep. Most people with Fibromyalgia know that we should go to sleep at the same time each night and get up at the same time in the mornings.


----------

